# Trump's fishing tackle business



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Camp has a few of these reels.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Found another one on ebay


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I hope the Trump reel is better than the presidency.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Those old Pflueger plug reels were old when I was a kid (60 years ago)... 
The Trump, the Summit, and the Supreme were the ones I remember... I actually knew guys who still fished the Supreme back in the early seventies...


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I use the Supreme spinners currently, really good reels that IMO are extremely underrated. For about 80 bucks the performance is comparable to reels twice the price.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

jimsmicro said:


> I hope the Trump reel is better than the presidency.


Weak!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Clickbait title is even better than my child abuse one. Nice work!


----------

